
Ask HN: What apps can we build to help stop the spread of Coronavirus? - harrisreynolds
A friend called me yesterday to discuss ways we could help with the coronavirus pandemic.  It got me wondering if there are any ideas in the HN community for apps we could stand up quickly to help in some way.<p>My friends idea was a simple app to log your health each day and include any symptoms you develop.  This could be used to know where it is spreading the fastest.<p>Ultimately the most important thing anyone can do is to stay away from group activities.  So anything that could encourage that would be a plus.<p>Do you have any ideas for how to help with software or otherwise?
======
dubs333
audio parsing cough ai that compares cough of cv infected vs normal cough

